# Worms in fish - safety precaution



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought I'd start a separate topic on this in response to a side comment in the Fake Eggs topic, just because it got me to wondering how many people might not know this fact. This being a survivalist forum I think it's something important for people to know about if they ever have to depend on fish for survival.



7thswan said:


> Since I watched how fish were raised in some country, the people toilet,bathing and drinking came from the river the fish were caught in. Then the fish was processed- NO way will I buy any food from "over there". *That was after once opening a package of Tilapia, and there were worms in the meat*.


*ALL* fish have live worms in the meat, some worms are just larger and more evident than others. It makes no difference where the fish came from, or if they're wild or farmed, or what kind of fish it is, they all have worms in the flesh. Some worms are more dangerous than others. 

That's why fish that is being prepared for Japanese foods like sushi and sashimi all has to be kept frozen at a specific temperature before preparing it for raw consumption so that the freezing will kill the worms in the meat. Wild salmon in particular can carry a specific type of tapeworm that is deadly to humans if they consume it while it's alive. There is no known proper treatment for it and getting rid of it can take many years of medical treatment and antibiotics and other medications to kill the worm and regain your health.

The human digestive system is not designed to counteract some of the parasites found in fish, so make sure your fish is well cooked if you're going to eat it after it's freshly caught. You will be eating more than just fish.

.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I am not much of a fish eater anyway but I will have to say it will probably be awhile before I can eat fish again. YUCK!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, as NL says .all fish have worms. i eat fish every day of my life. so i must have eaten a few. i must say it's been awhile since i've seen one but i remember mom removing what she could before cooking. mostly from the cod. never bothered us and we also had it every day when i was a child. ~Georgia.


----------



## dirty (Oct 14, 2005)

that is why you should only eat fish sticks. nothing survives the processing that goes into a fish stick.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Since you brought it up, all survialist need to learn to worm themselves. Every one used to do it. parents used to teach each generation how to, and it's been a lost art as we have progressed.
My best guess there has to be an herb that grows in your neck of the woods that should do the trick. Figure out which one it is, now while you have the internet as a reference tool.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeck, these were Huge worms, and Many of them. So obvious, I don't know why anyone even packaged the slices. Now, about the package of Hot dogs with little squiggly black hairs....


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My grandmother used to dose her kids with sauerkraut juice "to kill worms" - probably pinworms. I have no idea if that works or not. 

I've stocked two doses for each person in my family of Vermox (Mebendazole) - an antiworm medication used to treat roundworm, hookworm, pinworm, whipworm, and other worm infections. It doesn't mention tapeworms, though. We don't routinely de-worm ourselves the way we do our outdoor pets, but I like knowing I can treat an infestation if it happens. The pills are cheap, too.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Pumpkin seeds can be used to kill worms. My grandma used to give it to us. Freshly scraped from the pumpkin and pureed. Nasty stuff but I never got worms, lol.


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Worms in pork too:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBAG0KPLcs[/ame]


I sure would like to know more about de-worming compounds. Guess I'll have to learn what works besides pumpkin seed.....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh yes, i remember mom talking about worms in pork. we never ate pork when i was growing up (until i got married and had my own pigs.) dad had sheep so we had lamb for sundays. that's the only day we didn't have fish. anyway mother gave us a worm stick.it was like candy. got it from the pharmacy.although i didn't think it had anything to do with worms being in fish since it was already cooked. perhaps it did. i just thought for some reason we had worms in those days. i dont hear of anyone having them nowadays do they? not people. ~Georgia.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> oh yes, i remember mom talking about worms in pork. we never ate pork when i was growing up (until i got married and had my own pigs.) dad had sheep so we had lamb for sundays. that's the only day we didn't have fish. anyway mother gave us a worm stick.it was like candy. got it from the pharmacy.although i didn't think it had anything to do with worms being in fish since it was already cooked. perhaps it did. i just thought for some reason we had worms in those days. *i dont hear of anyone having them nowadays do they? not people.* ~Georgia.


You probably don't hear about it because it's not something people talk about. Pinworms are the most common, there are millions of people in North America have pinworms. It's mostly children that get them and then spread them. Pinworms are easily transmissable, the eggs are so small they can't be seen on a person's hands (the most common method of transmission is via eggs under the fingernails) and they're light enough they can float in the air and be ingested by breathing them in.

.


----------

